# Help with Minn kota co-pilot



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

My brother's boat has a Minn Kota trolling motor with remote co-pilot controller. When I put the power to it the trolling motor does Not respond to the the controller? Then I learned the motor has to learn the remote?? Does that Happen every time the motor is unplugged?? I believe my brother had 2 remotes so not sure the 1 I was using had be *LEARNED* by the motor. Does the motor have to be fully charge to activate the Learn feature?? Thanks in advance Norb


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes the motor & remote have to be synced but it is once & done. I unplug my motor after each trip & have changed the remote battery without ever having to redo the learning process. Dont know about a second remote.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

On may 13th. I did get the remote to attuned to the motor and got it to run. Today I was force to use it to get back to the ramp. Thanks for the reply .check out what happened with my latest post.


----------

